# Oscar eating a mouse.[Warning Graphic]



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Graphic content!

your gunna be in trouble linking to porn & pop-up sites, I'm currently passing on the link to the admin team - Innes


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, never saw a mouse feeding to an oscar. . . . well, more like assisted drowning of a mouse.

So I assume this isn't your vid since then you'd be calling yourself an Ahole.


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

That's pretty crazy. Ya see something new everyday.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that is sweet
and the tank remained totally clean! no mess at all!
i never knew an oscar would eat a mouse.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

how are they assholes? i did that with my cichlid, good variety of food. I will video it next time and post it here for you all


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of life feeding vids, but that oscar looks great.

Thnx for sharing


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Filo said:


> how are they assholes? i did that with my cichlid, good variety of food. I will video it next time and post it here for you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing against feeding live foods but i'm not into acting like an inbred when i do it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heh i cant say I didnt act like that the first time i saw a live feeding


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

that was cool and funny too.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome vid


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have to say me and my friends would most likely act the same exact as those guys...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

"If you don't eat it, your not eating" lol
"Help me" lol
This video was funny as hell
"Go mousey" lol

BTW who puts a mouse in those things?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

wtf: porn site pops up.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

killerbee said:


> wtf: porn site pops up.
> [snapback]868071[/snapback]​


Ya I got like 5 porn pop ups too


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the damn "jizz on face" popups.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Ya I got like 5 porn pop ups too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stile doesn't like people linking directly to his files and bypassing his ads. This is why I never post links to anything I find there, he's got some cool stuff though. Member *deeboi*'s cariba feeding vid wound up on there a couple of years ago, as I recall.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: fix the dam link


----------

